# List of all UK Pro's anyone?



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

I need a list of past and present UK Pro's. Is there anywhere I could get it? Just the guys from the UK. I've looked at IFBB etc but it doesn't have a full list.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Havn't got a clue mate.

Only thing I can think of is maybe looking back through the years of everyone who has won the British Championships because they recieve an IFBB pro card when they win.

GHS


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

You don't have to win the British to get one though. I'm not sure how many ways you can go about it, but I'm sure you can apply to the UK representative to the IFBB to be granted one (from what I've been told anyway). So basically anybody can apply to be a pro, it doesn't mean you'll get the time of day though...


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

are you talking male, female, or both?


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

Paul George

Paul Delahaye (RIP)

James Llewelyn

Troy Brown

Flex Lewis

Lee Powell

Harold Marrillier (although I think he may be classed as South African, not sure where he won his pro-card)

Hmmmm, Thats all I can think of that springs to mind currently.


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

Dorian

J D Dowadu

Ian Wadley

Ian Harrison

Gary Shelmerdene

There's a few more how far back are you going...


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

I cant believe I forgot Dorian and JD Dowadu! D'oh.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

ian morgan

hunni glanville

john hodgson

bola ojex

shaun davis

ernie taylor

mike sheridan

im sure theres loads more


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

Eddie Abbew


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

TREVOR CROUCH AND SIMON COHERN I THINK?


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

ricky welling


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Neil Hill

Karl Tierney

Gary Lister

Mike Sheridan

Pete Brown

Bretil Fox???

Super Liz Kalsi

Gemma Williams

Lynsey Beattie

Ronnie Blewitt

Carmen Knight

Sarah Bridges

Kimberley Ann Jones

Lohani Rochi

Joanna Thomas

Kizzy Vaines


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

albert beckles


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

karen marillier

inga nevereska (altho now competes for lithuania)

wendy mcready


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

dayo audi?


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

nicole pitcher


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

karen spencer


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

mike sheriden- have you not tryed the iffbb website they may have a list hmm ill have a look...........


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

bloody hell google is taking a pounding rite now.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

....... nope cant find any just american ones


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks, this is great. It's something my gym owner wants. He's looking to do a seminar and wants a list of pro's he could possibly ask.


----------



## Jim Leonard (May 5, 2008)

From memory:

Andrulla Blanchette

Caroline Cheshire

Paula Bircumshaw

Wilf Sylvester

Jonny Fuller

Frank Richard

Tony Emmott

Selwyn Cottrell

Joanne Lee


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

he wants to ask all of them?!


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

Dawn Sutherland


----------



## reaper21 (Nov 3, 2008)

Grant Thomas

Colleen Yates

Hunni Glanville


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

Jason wicker,Mark Harris,jamo nezzar


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Amoury francis

Lenny st cyr

Charles clairemont

Pete brown

Brian buchanon


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

GBLiz said:


> he wants to ask all of them?!


No no, that would be madness. We were talking about it last Monday and between the 3 of us, we could only name about 12-15 UK pro's. I think most of you got all of them on the first page tbh. It's just something he wants to consider and he hasn't even got it as a definite that he'll even do it. It's just an idea he is toying with.


----------



## historian (Apr 25, 2010)

BIG GRANT said:


> albert beckles


Steve Wennerstrom, IFBB Women's Historian here. I was wondering if any of you have a memory going back far enough to recall the women who won the EFBB titles from 1980 to 1988, as well as 1995 ans '96.

Also, to add to your list of pros - Loretta Lomax and Kimberley-Anne Jones.

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Heat01 (Oct 15, 2006)

Steve sinton, steve creighton and michael o hanlon of Scotland.


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

LeanShredded said:


> Paul George
> 
> Paul Delahaye (RIP)
> 
> ...


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

GBLiz said:


> karen marillier
> 
> inga nevereska (altho now competes for lithuania)
> 
> wendy mcready


LOL!! Inga Neverauskaite.....always did compete for Lithuania AND alsothe UK Inga as far as I am aware is just taking time out.


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

historian said:


> Steve Wennerstrom, IFBB Women's Historian here. I was wondering if any of you have a memory going back far enough to recall the women who won the EFBB titles from 1980 to 1988, as well as 1995 ans '96.
> 
> Also, to add to your list of pros - Loretta Lomax and Kimberley-Anne Jones.
> 
> ...


I think Della Shahabi won the EFBB title in 1984??










I met her once at the EFBB South West show held in Plymouth in 1986......Della Placed 18th at the Ms International in 1986


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

John hodgson...


----------



## jonno (May 23, 2006)

Don`t forget Mike King. Got his pro card a few years back.

:thumb:


----------



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

Zach Kahn


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

Shawn Davis..


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Aggi dulson


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Alvin Small


----------



## [email protected]@-ter (Sep 5, 2008)

I cant believe it took until post #36 to mention Zack :-(


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

alvin small?


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

lisa cross?


----------

